# should I buy the Bear Lights Out



## LBLDOG (Sep 25, 2008)

i bought the DONE DEAL and really like it


----------



## rocklocker2 (Feb 12, 2007)

*bear bow*

i have a kobalt blue lights out and its a real shooter.i really like the 8.75 bh.dont care much for the string they put on though


----------



## PAkilla86 (Mar 17, 2009)

NO...you should look at the Martin lineup you can get more bow for less money.


----------



## waterwolves (Apr 11, 2008)

I'd get the bear!


----------



## robbates (May 30, 2007)

PAkilla86 said:


> NO...you should look at the Martin lineup you can get more bow for less money.


X2 I agree.. I've shot my neighbors Bear Truth and was not impressed by the amount of hand shock that thing has..


----------



## kingvjack (Mar 26, 2008)

Nothing about Bear's lineup is that great... For the money you'd put into the rig, you could get something that performs much better...

Hand shock, feels like a block of wood, slow... etc...


----------



## jws (Feb 22, 2005)

Try it out and decide for yourself. I have a Bear Game over and I like it a lot. I've own/shoot more expensive bows but the Bear holds it own even though it cost much less.


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

i'd go with the bear. 

i love mine!


----------



## kcm270 (Mar 2, 2005)

If it shoots consistently for you, yes you should consider it. If not, keep looking until you find one that does. That simple.


----------



## FM 4 (Jun 5, 2009)

I am still debating what to buy. I also like the Diamond Rock. But the bear just feels good in my hand. I also have a Bear TRX 32 , I can really shoot it well, just as good as my Marquis. It does not have the speed as the diamond but it is accurate


----------



## JCoop (Jun 15, 2009)

Being a new bow shooter I don't have a lot of experience with other bows for comparison, but I bought a Lights Out last year and used it to shoot my first deer. I've been shooting a lot since snow melt and I'm consistantly hitting a milk jug at 40 yards or so. I can shoot this bow for hours on end without fatigue and am not aware of any shock.

I like it. It's pretty fast (~300fps), short (maneuvers well in the tree stand) and consistant.

Shoot a bunch of em to find which one you like best. You might not like the Lights Out at all.


----------



## ReadyAimLoose (Jun 13, 2008)

FM 4 said:


> I am still debating what to buy. I also like the Diamond Rock. But the bear just feels good in my hand. I also have a Bear TRX 32 , I can really shoot it well, just as good as my Marquis. It does not have the speed as the diamond but it is accurate


Just curious, why would you trade a Marquis for the Rock? I have the Marquis but traded up from a Rock. The Marquis is quite a bit more expensive than the Rock. I had the Rock for about a month or so and put hundreds of arrows through it when a friend bought the Marquis. I tried not to shoot my buddies Marquis but when I did I could hardly shoot the Rock. I could never quite come to terms with the rubber grip on the Rock.


----------



## Jeromeo (Feb 18, 2009)

I love my lights out. It's a great bow. It's quiet and I don't really notice any hand shock. Bear is definitely a great company.


----------



## bkmilw (Mar 8, 2009)

I shot the lights out and like it, I have a friend that shoots a rytera and the lights out and he cant speak highly enough of that little bow. No reflex in the riser and generous brace height, good tree stand bow. If you like it get it.:darkbeer:


----------



## hoodedmonk (Feb 7, 2009)

PAkilla86 said:


> NO...you should look at the Martin lineup you can get more bow for less money.


Strongly dis-agree! buy the bear!


----------



## hoodedmonk (Feb 7, 2009)

robbates said:


> X2 I agree.. I've shot my neighbors Bear Truth and was not impressed by the amount of hand shock that thing has..


I shot a Bear Truth And In my opinion it was the quietest bow I've ever owned, and I noticed very minimal hand shock! The Truth however is not a lights out.


----------



## uncledano (Aug 8, 2004)

*bow*

i have the lights out and love it, i have had 3 or 4 different mathews ,bowtec, dartons diamonds, the best bows i have ever had and still have are the fred bear lights out plus and mathews mq1. you will love it dan.


----------



## hauntedbyelk (May 3, 2009)

*Other Alternatives to Lights Out*

I tried the Bear Lights Out but it didn't do anything special for me - not to say that it wouldn't work great for you. Bows are a very personal choice. Your Marquis is a great bow with premium features. Assuming you want to save some money on your backup bow and still have a good shooter, here's a few that I tried and liked at the lower end of the price scale.
Almost any Martin - great bows for a great price. Cheetah, Bengal and Moab are standouts.
PSE Brute - very nice bow for the money, forgiving and very easy to shoot. 
For a little more money, the Diamond Stud is great though the one I bought had some tuning problems.
The Hoyt Powerhawk and Superhawk are also nice bows for the money with shorter ATA's, and surprisingly don't cost as much as you would think.
The Mission line also has some very nice bows for the money - the Journey is a standout.
Then there's always a used Mathews Switchback or Drenalin off the Archery Talk clasified. Good luck!


----------



## crowdog61 (Jun 7, 2009)

robbates said:


> X2 I agree.. I've shot my neighbors Bear Truth and was not impressed by the amount of hand shock that thing has..


Have the 09 Truth 2 well made, consistent groups and little or no hand shock, was all set to buy a Mathews but after shooting the Drenalin and Reezen then the Truth last it just felt better to me. Saving a couple hundred bucks didn't hurt either but wasn't the deciding factor. It's a bit more bow then the Lights out but I think the entire Bear line is great bang for your buck!


----------



## wimnbowhunter (Apr 13, 2009)

*profo*

i shoot bows as a hobby, i have shot damn near every bow on the market except for matthews because there junk..... but anyways, i have shoot the whole bear line and the whole martin line and sorry to say martin ppl i like the bear line better cause its alot more silent.... i went and shoot both line ups at the same store......when i went to go and buy a bow...... i ended up with my bow still.... just love the draw...... its alll personal prefrence but i would say the lights out beats and martin in that money class..... because of the silence and bh...... if your hunting......i would suggest the bear.... p.s. i like the bears over martins.... but diamond and bowtech have the best draw..... sorry.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

I couple of years back,
I bought a Bear Instinct, short ATA,
for a backup bow...and still to this day
this bow shoots tacks, and it is not used
as a backup...most of the time it is the bow I prefer to hunt with.
I really do like Bear products, and have considered changing
back to them exclusively


----------



## GuinnessGood (May 15, 2007)

lbldog said:


> i bought the done deal and really like it


ditto!


----------



## jjunglejim (Jul 6, 2009)

*Buy truth 2*

I own the Truth 2 and for the money you can not beat it. I shoot 29" at 65 lbs and 340 gr arrow at 290 fps! Smooth and shoots very fast.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

PAkilla86 said:


> NO...you should look at the Martin lineup you can get more bow for less money.


I have both Bear and Martin...and I can tell ya, would be in your interest to give the Martins a look...
Bow weight is also a factor...


----------



## ETR (Jan 22, 2009)

if u want bang for your buck without the bang, pse bow madnesses ive hurd bear bows are a little on the loud side, so you would literally be getting more bang for your buck. bad bang... all personaly pref tho. good luck


----------



## Soonerfan8149 (Jul 19, 2009)

All of those bear bows have an awful feeling draw cycle to me...I couldnt stand any of them. To each his own though


----------



## sirRUTSalot (Jul 10, 2008)

ETR said:


> if u want bang for your buck without the bang, pse bow madnesses ive hurd bear bows are a little on the loud side, so you would literally be getting more bang for your buck. bad bang... all personaly pref tho. good luck


Personal pref definetly. Go and shoot the Brute Lite though. You might change your mind. Good luck .


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

I have a DiamondRock for sale in the classifieds for cheap, feel free to take a look and make an offer


----------



## brian p (Jul 22, 2009)

My son in law bought one last year and he likes it. Really good beginer bow,
but not real fast. He shoots about 60# pull and his average range is 35yds.
you should also consider a Mission by Mathews. Great bow not much differance in price.


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

how about a 07 truth i have i the classefieds..


----------



## kb2zya (Jul 21, 2009)

i am 100% newbe and i am thinking about the same bow.If i had some time they where going to let me run soom arrows thew it .$500 all dress up sights whisker biscuit damper.feels nice smooth pull against the martin high dolar bow and pse.i am still looking and still saving but i do like what i hear about the bear's line up:darkbeer:


----------



## slim07 (Jul 20, 2009)

its up to you. i have a ton of bow including matthews and i have to say the lightsout is a good bow. im shooting 7olbs, 29 inch draw and an arrow weighing in at 369gr total and on the chrono im clockn in at 27o fps.


----------



## konadog (Mar 6, 2009)

*Lights Out*

I have the lights out and love it. It's a tack driver. after about 1000+ arrows you will need to put new strings on or you will get peep rotation. jmo:darkbeer:


----------



## Johnbear (Jul 30, 2009)

Assuming you want to save some money on your backup bow and still have a good shooter, here's a few that I tried and liked at the lower end of the price scale.


----------



## Azraz (May 29, 2009)

My son picked the lights out dark horse over the hoyt.
He shoots JOAD and doing very well with it. I was so impressed
by its forgiveness, I bought one for my self.

Great value for the money.


----------



## bushcraftbrandon (Feb 11, 2009)

get the lights out!:darkbeer:


----------



## GuinnessGood (May 15, 2007)

Me and my brother are putting together a LO Dark Horse for my dad...gonna be sa-weet!


----------



## RonnieB54 (Jun 15, 2009)

I would try out a Martin Moab about the same price as a Bear and they are very smooth. I would give the Martin lineup a try before buying the Bear.


----------



## Azraz (May 29, 2009)

Here's my sons bow. GO the BEAR...:shade:


----------



## BigCity Redneck (Jan 8, 2009)

*It's a Done Deal!!!*

I just got into bow hunting this past January, although I have been gun hunting for 10 years. I shot all the bows at my local shop because I had never shot a compound bow before. I loved the Bear Done Deal. The bow shoots great, the backwall is awesome. Plus I saved a whole bunch of money compared to buying a Mathews or Hoyt. It clearly is not the fastest bow, but for the money and the quality of shooting I am very impressed. It seems that speed is the big push and everyone wants the top model to impress everyone but I think this bow will be able to shoot any deer the more expensive bows can. All I can say is that the Done Deal is a great bow for me and I suggest that you shoot it and consider some of the perks it has at the price point. I also saw several in the classified section, just search Bear Bows or Bear Done Deal. Good luck with the choice and good luck this season!


----------



## arnyishere (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi there! I have been reading this forum for a while as I do with every hobby or interest I get into (the wife hates it!! LOL). From what I have learned in the past 5 years is TOO many people go by the saying you get what you pay for. From reading about my porsche 944 to computer parts, I see SOOOOO many people that say "I don't own but...........the price shuld tell you something!". These are the people that cannot believe that you can get a quality item that isn't one of the highest price items out the. A lot of them just want impress their friends with what they pull out of the case. I started into archery just 4 years ago. My first bow was a Fread Bear Omni Pro. Not a high quality bow by a long shot (no pun intended). Once I got more and more string time and went through 2 sets of string in a year, I could out shoot my buddie's Drenalin. Yeah.....it was not a quick bow but anything over 215fps with the right kinetic set up will kill a whitetail if you can shoot. I have now upgraded to a new Bear Lights Out and I love it!! 8 3/4" brace is EXTREMELY forgiving and makes the differnce on those cold days in the stand. It may only shoot 285fps at 70lbs and 427grain arrow, but I cant shoot a 4 inch target out to 50+yds all day. I have taught myself to shoot a single pin only setup (Tru-glo pend) and you can learn SO much more about your bow when doing that. So I will take a 285FPS hit over a 320fps miss (or worse "BAD SHOTS"). Speed is never the answer......PRACTICE IS THE ANSWER!!!!


----------



## konadog (Mar 6, 2009)

*Bear lights out*

I shoot the "lights out" and love it. Last week I had new strings put on it (winers choice) and a rip cord drop away rest, It's like I bought a new bow this thing can shoot. I can keep it in the green on my 18-1 target at 60yds all day.:smile:


----------



## Scoutnhunt (Jul 7, 2007)

I would shoot as many bows as possible, as often as possible before deciding. As many other AT members have stated, your bow is a very individual choice - so choose carefully.

Then save your dollars and "buy once, cry once". I don't believe in buying a lesser bow for a back up and don't do that with firearms either. It is quality and fit that counts when you need it most. 

Having said that and reading your post again, you have what many consider an excellent bow in the Diamond Marquis and I have shot a friends' Marquis several times finding it a very smooth and accurate bow for me. 

If the grip is the part that gives you indigestion, why not look at changing it to something that fits/feels better and keep the bow? 

My .02 cents and worth exactly what you paid for it.


----------



## kb2zya (Jul 21, 2009)

i ordered a fred bear lights out for $400 from 1rr1 on ebay.all set up and all the fixings.3 carbon arrows and broadheads i let you all know if it is good for a newbe or not:darkbeer:


----------



## diggitydave1 (Jul 20, 2009)

*The bear*

IF U havent bought one yet look at the bear game over i had one its a great shooting bow shoots really flat i sold it to get a mattews dxt but it was a great bow u cant go wrong getting a bear


----------



## martincheetah (Dec 20, 2008)

When I was looking for a bow i shot the martin cheetah, bear lights out, and diamond rock. The lights out grip just DID NOT work for me, and i liked the feel of the cheetah the best. So that is what I got.
Its all personal preference though, go to the local shop, shoot some bows and then decide. (I personally pick bows that feel good in my hand, because its miserable shooting a bow you are not comfortable. . just my 0.02$


----------



## swatdude (Aug 23, 2009)

I bought one last year and love it. Got my first bow kill with it. I don't have much to compare it to, but I don't have any complaints.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Do what feels good. Comfort and fun are key. You're the expert. 


i don't know anything about bear except that a couple of people I know like them.


----------

